# Majestic Reds & Other Fall Colors - Mid-Coast - Seadrift



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report*

Fishing continues strong on the flats for guests as Redfish, Black Drum, and Blue Catfish continue to produce lots of rewards for our guests. Trout fishing has been best this year while wade fishing and Capt. Trey Ross reported steady action to 23" with guests on a recent trip. But for Trout, you gotta get in the water this year and not many of our folks are wanting to do that. We're good with it and boat fishing approaches have just yielded incredible returns and memories of lifetime for guests. 

*Big Duck Season Ahead*

We're excited to welcome the changing of the seasons and cooler weather. We're running a touch behind on field work due to heavy client volume but we've got out eyes fixed on it and these cold snaps really help. We rely on cooler weather for field work on blinds to knock down the Yellow Jackets and Red Wasps along with an abundance of Rattle Snakes and Water Mocassins. Last year stayed warm all through our field work and we were flooded much of the time. Capt. Braden Proctor came to me one day after some blind work and he was pretty shaken. He and Capt. Justice Cunningham were in a palm grove cutting slick palm near dark in standing water. He said it was all he and Justice could do to get out of there as Rattle Snakes were pouring out of the wood work. That's a little too dicey for sure and then Capt. James Cunningham has to come back with some solid Water Mocassin's and play the game with fellow guides around the lodge tucking them in live wells or in the back of others guides trucks...ha ha, yep, been on the fun end of that for sure.

*Flounder Gigging*

Lots of challenges but pretty reasonable rewards for folks burning the candle at both ends. Capt. Pat Lester, Capt. Chris Cady, Capt. Mike Foster, and others sticking some solid flatties of late both wading and by flounder boat. 

We've got lots and lots of great fishing and Cast & Blast opportunities ahead of us. One thing we don't have are a lot of available dates, so get with us asap to drill down on the calendar.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*


----------

